# How to get them to talk. It's complicated.



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Others say to use something like a toy that they really love and hang it in front of them and say the command. Get them to be in a situation to where he is mostly to sing/talk. 

I have tried everything. Toys. Balls. Treats. Nothing worked. But there is one that gets Gunner to sing. 

I am afraid to do that because the only way Gunner will talk is when there is other dogs. I was at petsmart and he was in a down stay. He stays, but just was talking like crazy. I would try to quite him down by saying shhh quite. He just went louder and longer. Not sure I want to use that as an aid to get Gunner to sing. 

Any ideas? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I've heard to tie em out or attach their leash and then go around the corner. They will usually bark at you to come back then.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I never would have thought of that. 
Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Trying to teach him to speak? I wouldn't use the tie out option. That would teach him to bark when you leave. You coming back when he barks could teach him that he barks and he gets what he wants (you). Think of the heck that would cause when you leave the house without him.... 


Have you tried...... barking at him. Get him riled up and bark at him. Will he bark at hearing other dogs bark? If he barks at you when you bark at him (I know it sounds funny but it works for some dogs), mark it. If he barks when he hears other dogs bark, mark the bark. This is also a good way to help work on teaching quiet because you can mark the speak and mark the quiet a few seconds later.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

My son has a feeding pump and when the feed is not working it will alarm like a be boop be boop sounds he howls like a husky everytime then tries to attack it lol maybe try the alarm clock but that might not be a very good idea if you want to sleep in lol

My mother in laws dog sings wheny kids scream too loud or cry really loud


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

I just teached Skar to "Speak", I had the same issue as you do.

I found out that if I tie him and moving the ball he likes REALLY fast he will bark(I throw it to the wall and catch it close to him, where he can reach it), work perfect.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

These barks, or other barks... The voice was granted to all creatures, including us, humans, for communication. He barks, unable to catch the ball, for his protest. For the same reason he barks when left alone. The trick is to make him bark solely because you ask him to do that and reward. 
KZoppa provided you with a clue - you yourself should take the initiative to produce the sound. Not necessary the dogs, could be a bird, start to bark yourself at it first, before he opens his mouth. If he looks in the same direction as you do and starts barking - support your own bark with the verbal command in repetition. If you see something suddenly, indicate it to him with the command and support with your own bark. Your behaviour will sound for him the behaviour of the leader of the pack, who alarms the pack for some reason. Always reward him with a treat, because later on it will be the treat in your hand only to drive him. Then, this "Spe-e-ak" doesn't sound very exiting, becouse it starts with a sibilant and ends with a voiceless consonant. Simply "Bark!" will do. Use the command in German if you like, German sounds sharp. It could be better to change the sound of your command from now on anyway, as well as the drive.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there anything you currently say (or maybe do) that will make him bark? If so use that and transition it to a hand signal, then the hand signal to the new command.

With Emma if I said "who's that?" She would run around barking. I took that and taught her to stay sit while I said it with a hand signal, then ultimately used the hand signal and "speak" in order for her to bark on command. 

Good luck!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Bark at him. I've always had vocal dogs, Lakota is a big talker. If she makes any sort of sound, mostly like a woo woo or something we can mimick the sound back to her and we'll keep going back & forth with all difffent sounds it's really funny, sometimes she sounds like a cow. If it gets carried away she usually goes into a howl.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This sounds silly, but it works for me. I'm teaching my puppy to sing (howl) by "wooo'ing" into the cardboard roll left over from the paper towels. He can't resist this noise, lol. It gets him barking too - but he's already an expert barker, lol.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I recently deleted a "Dog Sounds" app off my phone, because it made all of my dogs go Nuts and I couldn't stop ROFL. Was afraid it would amuse me too much and turn into a laser pointer kind of disaster, lol!

It had barkng dogs, howling dogs, whining, snarling etc...all different dog sounds.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

JackandMattie - LOL! I will have to look into that.

Thank you for all the responses. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

You've already gotten some great advice Kzoppa is on the same track as I. My dog learned this rather quickly, I got her at 4wks by 8wks she was speaking on command. 
Might not be much help you've probably tried all this as you mentioned treats did not work. I would simply hold a treat by my mouth asking her to speak sometimes barking at her or hiding the treat behind my back until she spoke on command, only then would I give her the treat & praise her. 
She's a very vocal little girl anyways though. I looked quite crazy doing it but we have now moved on to trying to sound out words. She hasn't quite gotten it yet but she will break momma up into a two syllable woof. Good luck, some dogs just aren't as vocal as others may take a while before you get him to speak when you want him to. Persistence is always key!


----------

